# Sarah-n-Tuned



## Tone (Nov 29, 2009)

Anyone else follow this lady on YouTube?

Recently came upon her channel and man she's a real petrol head and of course she owns an Audi TT, or as she calls it a Tator Tot. Got about 3 or 4 other cars too I think.

She does all her own upgrades and maintenance in her triple garage in Arizona (I believe that's where she lives). She certainly puts me to shame oh she has 343k subscribers too!!


----------



## microgerry (Feb 19, 2021)

Yeah, been watching her vids for a few months. 
Originally found her because of her TT but have continued to watch her other reviews.
Very easy on the eye too! :lol:


----------



## Stejacjam (Mar 14, 2021)

Yeah I follow her. Fantastic down to earth tutorials on her TT including honest mistakes.
Seems like a genuine nice petrol head.
Her TT was a complete shed when she picked it up.


----------



## Tone (Nov 29, 2009)

microgerry said:


> Yeah, been watching her vids for a few months.
> Originally found her because of her TT but have continued to watch her other reviews.
> Very easy on the eye too! :lol:


Oh yeah she's a cross between Amy Whinehouse and Megan Fox but as you say very easy on the eye.

Funny comments too. Seems like a genuinely nice girl as well.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

A You-Tuber knows when they've nearly 'made it' when they can create an "and that's what she said" - blooper reel


----------



## Essex2Visuvesi (Oct 22, 2019)

Been following SnT for about 2 years now, good content and entertaining to watch. I think it would be fun to see her do a collab with Mighty Car Mods


----------



## davebowk (Aug 16, 2019)

Has she started on the TT again? Not looked for a while


----------



## Andre-77 (Jan 27, 2018)

During her last video, if a remember rightly, she destroyed the dual mass flywheel and i think she stopped the TT project


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

I think she mentioned in one of her videos that's she is considering transplanting a RS lump into it. I think it's just a paused project that may start up again soon with her new workshop.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goatblower (Jun 22, 2018)

look a bit further into it she used to be a man so well done on her for dong this youtube stuff


----------



## Tone (Nov 29, 2009)

goatblower said:


> look a bit further into it she used to be a man so well done on her for dong this youtube stuff


Mmmmmm and the date is???


----------



## GARAGE HERMIT (Mar 7, 2015)

goatblower said:


> look a bit further into it she used to be a man so well done on her for dong this youtube stuff


if that's the case (doubtful) the surgeon's/drug's did a great job,


----------



## microgerry (Feb 19, 2021)

goatblower said:


> look a bit further into it she used to be a man so well done on her for dong this youtube stuff


What? No way!


----------



## Tone (Nov 29, 2009)

microgerry said:


> goatblower said:
> 
> 
> > look a bit further into it she used to be a man so well done on her for dong this youtube stuff
> ...


Not true it's April 1st.......


----------



## kampftrinker (Mar 26, 2017)

It is in-fact totally true.

Google Sarah-N-Dipity, that should lead you to her archived youtube channel, It's a journey through her transition.

Sarah-N-Tuned is a good channel, some great content.

Mick


----------



## Tone (Nov 29, 2009)

kampftrinker said:


> It is in-fact totally true.
> 
> Google Sarah-N-Dipity, that should lead you to her archived youtube channel, It's a journey through her transition.
> 
> ...


I stand corrected it would appear this is the case. Ah big deal still find her youtube channel entertaining and interesting and yeah she is easy on the eye. As someone wrote further up well done her surgeon, top job. No big deal these days is it.


----------



## Blacklab! (Feb 24, 2020)

I thought somebody was joking about Sarah being a bloke! Man the worlds gone mad!


----------



## GARAGE HERMIT (Mar 7, 2015)

bloody hell it is true, it's a MTF trans, 2021 you never know what you're getting in to, :?


----------



## Gary_L (Oct 19, 2020)

Its a fun channel, regardless of her background etc, it's an enjoyable watch.


----------



## Blacklab! (Feb 24, 2020)

It is, but does not quite have the same attraction now! A man masquerading as a woman. Think I will stick to Edd China. :lol:


----------



## goatblower (Jun 22, 2018)

I say bloody good on her 
my son told me a year ago but has not stopped me watching


----------



## Blacklab! (Feb 24, 2020)

Yes your right, but its still a "him not "her. :?


----------



## Tone (Nov 29, 2009)

goatblower said:


> I say bloody good on her
> my son told me a year ago but has not stopped me watching


Me either. Btw it's not a man pretending to be a woman she is legally a woman. A friend of mine did the "reverse" to Sarah and it takes alot to see it through to the full transition. Good on them both, they are far, far happier since their gender swap i am sure.


----------



## Blacklab! (Feb 24, 2020)

Tone said:


> goatblower said:
> 
> 
> > I say bloody good on her
> ...


Legality does not make him a woman I am afraid. Once a man!


----------



## Stustt (Jul 3, 2020)

I don't believe it ! ! Someone on here told me a couple of weeks ago and to be really honest I thought they were pulling my leg !
As been said good luck to her.


----------



## Shadowmunter (Feb 1, 2021)

Watched her fix that TT whilst planning to buy mine. Used her videos as a glimpse into TT ownership, found them not only entertaining but also informative. Pity Teeter tot blew its DMF after all the work she did.


----------



## Stustt (Jul 3, 2020)

Shadowmunter said:


> Watched her fix that TT whilst planning to buy mine. Used her videos as a glimpse into TT ownership, found them not only entertaining but also informative. Pity Teeter tot blew its DMF after all the work she did.


Her latest she's thinking of fitting an audi 5 pot as she's doing dmf !


----------



## Tone (Nov 29, 2009)

Blacklab! said:


> Tone said:
> 
> 
> > goatblower said:
> ...


Each to their own opinion i guess.


----------



## Tone (Nov 29, 2009)

Stustt said:


> Shadowmunter said:
> 
> 
> > Watched her fix that TT whilst planning to buy mine. Used her videos as a glimpse into TT ownership, found them not only entertaining but also informative. Pity Teeter tot blew its DMF after all the work she did.
> ...


Well I am sure SHE will do it. She's pretty determined and good on her.


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

The TT is finished and she's giving it away!


----------



## Jez xbx (Oct 24, 2014)

I saw the "TT finished" vid on the Youtube list, and remembered watching her a while back.
Not watched it yet, saving it for later!
Good on her for seeing that through!


----------



## nathanvtr (Sep 6, 2008)

Been following the build and there has been some serious work on this project. Motivated me to sort out my car.

Shame being in the UK we can’t apply for the giveaway……. as we’re all too far away.

Whoever gets the car is a very lucky winner.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

No such thing as a finished TT.... there's always something else broken.. 

She's just trying to offload it before something else breaks on it...


----------

